#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-02-07
<h00k> douglasawh-work: No, I got it upgraded, but I am having issues with my nVidia card and the current drivers, as well as the experimental drivers
 * spikeb is going to install natty on his netbook if he can find a build that will actually complete the install
<h00k> I think I went from 10.10 to natty on my netbook
<h00k> Unity is working on it, which is cool.
<h00k> I had an issue with the wireless drivers for a bit, but that was fixed in a kernel upgrade
<spikeb> i might just have to install maverick and upgrade
<h00k> That process went smoothly, I just opened /etc/apt/sources.list in vim and %s/maverick/natty/g
<h00k> and updated.
<h00k> I'm running 10.10 on my laptop because Unity/nvidia/xorg was being silly for me
<h00k> on Natty.
<spikeb> i have 10.10 on my desktop and it is staying there until maybe beta. but the netbook is going to run natty...gotta keep track of all the changes
<h00k> yep.
<spikeb> i was going to upgrade the desktop too, but i heard that nvidia is borked and i am putting an nvidia card in it heh
<douglasawh-work> h00k: what did you do to get it to upgrade
<douglasawh-work> ugh. shift key not working...i have had so many keyboard problems exclamation point
<douglasawh-work> has anyone ever had this problem with synergy?
<douglasawh-work> I feel like synergy is to blame.
<douglasawh-work> it seems to happen once a day or so
<douglasawh-work> and this is on Lucid!
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-02-08
<h00k> douglasawh-work: I have seen that on synergy, yeah. There was a synergy fork that was supposed to fix a ton of things
<h00k> douglasawh-work: and which are you referring to about upgrading?
<douglasawh-work> h00k: synergy and synergy++ merged back
<douglasawh-work> are you talking about synergy++?
<h00k> douglasawh-work: oooh, probabl
<h00k> y
<h00k> douglasawh-work: Yeah, I think.
<h00k> douglasawh-work: upgrading what, were you talking about?
<douglasawh-work> natty to alpha 2
<douglasawh-work> if I do upgrade-manager -d and click on 11.04 is bombs out and says...something
<douglasawh-work> if you look at the updates, many of them are unchecked
<douglasawh-work> these are two different machines, to be clear
<douglasawh-work> I might uninstall xfce on one of them because a lot of xfce updates are the ones that won't upgrade
<h00k> douglasawh-work: when I did it, I just vim'd /etc/apt/sources.list, :%s/maverick/natty/g (replace maverick with natty in your favorite text-editor), and I did sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<douglasawh-work> no silly
<douglasawh-work> natty alpha 1 to alpha 2
<h00k> oh, oh.
<h00k> durr.
<h00k> just do your daily updates
<h00k> and you're there
<douglasawh-work> nope
<douglasawh-work> tons of stuff is held back
<h00k> you should be. if some packages don't update, they might be held back because not everything is in the repo, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<h00k> douglasawh-work: you may know, do you know how many people usually show up for the Ubuntu Hours?
<h00k> they might be waiting for something new to install before they install
<douglasawh-work> I assume you mean in Madison?
<douglasawh-work> I don't know 5ish
<douglasawh-work> we've had plenty more before
<h00k> Alright
<h00k> Yeah, around Madison
<douglasawh-work> we've had like one in some of the summer months too, if I remember correctly...just because of vacations
<douglasawh-work> we aren't as diligent about those as we are for the presentations as far as numbers
<h00k> yeah
<h00k> working on this rails wedding-rsvp applicationj
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-02-09
 * h00k plays with Ruby on Rails, yet.
<douglasawh> h00k: I think I figured it out.  'restricted' somehow got unchecked and I'm guessing I have some driver in use...so the kernel wouldn't update...1452 updates it says...yikes
<h00k> douglasawh: Oh. Makes sense. And that's a *ton*
<h00k> douglasawh: Good Luck.
<h00k> !netsplit
<h00k> the bot left!
<h00k> welcome ack
<h00k> *back, rather
<douglasawh-work> I think synergy was causing my problems.  I wonder if I should get a newer version for Ubuntu.  I have the newest version for Windows
<h00k> douglasawh-work: how did your upgrades go?
<h00k> !info synergy
<lubotu1> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-6ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 611 kB, installed size 1476 kB
<h00k> 1.3.6 appears to be the latest deb on their site.
<h00k> http://synergy.googlecode.com/files/synergy-1.3.6-Linux-i686.deb or http://synergy.googlecode.com/files/synergy-1.3.6-Linux-x86_64.deb
<douglasawh-work> interesting
<douglasawh-work> upgrade appears to have eaten my Maverick partition.  I haven't really looked into it much
<douglasawh-work> it looks like it took all the kernels from both partitions and lumped them together, which I don't like. It means I'll have to manually name them
<douglasawh-work> but, one of the kernels for the maverick partition doesn't boot, so not sure what's going on with that
<douglasawh-work> it also didn't put the .38 kernel in the boot options, but I'd swear I saw it come across on the update
<douglasawh-work> hmm, it looks like I AM ALMOST IMMEDIATELY HAVING PROBLEMS? Why was this not a problem before? Left shift fixed it.  UGH!
<douglasawh-work> h00k do you use synergy and on what OS?
<douglasawh-work> I'm on Lucid
<douglasawh-work> it seem like every time I hit a shift key on the Windows machine it is junking things up
<douglasawh-work> hmm, it wasn't too long ago I installed VMWare on Windows and apparently those services start on boot...perhaps...
<h00k> douglasawh-work: I don't currently use it, I did for a while between my laptop and entbook running...It must have been Lucid
<nickmoeck> 935 upgraded, 523 newly installed, 40 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 1254MB of archives.
<nickmoeck> Damn, Debian
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-02-10
<h00k> nickmoeck: wooooo. Going to 6.0?
<nickmoeck> h00k: yes. Well, I will run the update tonight
<nickmoeck> probably going to take at least 4 hours on my crappy 1.5mbit DSL
<h00k> nickmoeck: Ouch.
<mikeputnam> h00k: 13:44 < abraham> [20:48:35] Plan your wedding with Google... http://t.co/ath5jDF
<mikeputnam> i vaguely recall you mentioning wedding planning type stuff
<h00k> mikeputnam: :D yes, it's true
<h00k> mikeputnam: we're currently using Google Docs for planning, I have my RSVP manager in Ruby on Rails
<mikeputnam> nice
<h00k> RSVP thing is still in the work
<h00k> s
<h00k> mikeputnam: and there was a template we kinda/sorta used for cost management and calculating on Google Docs
<mikeputnam> we were zero tech back in 1999.  i don't even think i had a cell phone yet.  <blush>
<h00k> mikeputnam: that's cool too, though
<mikeputnam> that was the same year i decided to open the case on A's computer and add a network card, thereby triggering all computer-related obsession in the 12 years since
<dwhitfie> do any of you have a Nexus One?  I bought ClockworkMod Premium and I still have root permissions errors.  it's really frustrating
<mikeputnam> i do not
<mikeputnam> i'm locked in to 2.1
<dwhitfie> I figured when I bought my phone from GOOG this type of thing would be easy
<dwhitfie> it was easy on the G1
<dwhitfie> so, I used Super One Click on Windows and that seems to have done it.  It was a pain in the ass getting the driver installed for Windows
<dwhitfie> Super One Click supposedly works in Linux, but it's untested and I'm kinda paranoid about brinking my phone.  It works too well to gamble too much
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-02-11
<h00k> dwhitfie: there is a version of z4root that is supposed to root a ton of different phones, too
<h00k> dwhitfie: it worked on my X, I just sideloaded it
<dwhitfie> h00k:  I think that's just for Motorola phones
<dwhitfie> I did look at that
<dwhitfie> I discarded it for some reason
<dwhitfie> is google sucking [coc redacted] tonight for anyone else?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-02-06
<h00k> Hi
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-02-07
 * h00k sits in a meeting
 * Cheesehead doesn't believe in meetings.
<h00k> I don't either
<h00k> Not for productivity, anyway.
 * mikeputnam disagrees
<mikeputnam> they are often painful and non-productive but without them it's pretty hard to give input and help steer decisions
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-02-08
<h00k> this is also true
<h00k> provided they're done correctly.
<h00k> my statement regarding meetings has nothing to do with the loco ;)
<h00k> mostly my professional hours of the day.
<h00k> Let me rephrase. unproductive meetings are useless.
<Cheesehead> For me, it's a spiritual thing. I honestly belive that there is no such thing as a meeting. They're mythical, like unicorns.
<Cheesehead> So "I don't believe in meetings" isn't managmenent technique. It's my firm stand against the univers.
<Cheesehead> universe.
<Snyperx|work> Hello all.
<h00k> Hi
<h00k> hello
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-02-09
<h00k> hey, hawke_
<h00k> hello, ubuntuWi-Guest
<h00k> you can change your nickname with /nick newnickgoeshere
<h00k> hey rick-schwai :)
<h00k> http://ubuntuone.com/1D4Mi2uFFGOdykjmQELeZl
<h00k> testing this link, feel free to ignore
<rick-schwai> h00k: this is a test
<h00k> rick-schwai: success
<h00k> so, meeting in 20 minutes.
<h00k> bigbash, DavidLevin, greppy, hawke_, jrolland-ubuntu, KBme , mikeputnam, ripps: are you guys going to be here tonight?
<h00k> /topic
<h00k> rick-schwai: ^
<h00k> yotux, exigraff: hello
<yotux> hook: hello and good evening  to you the group
 * exigraff bows
<h00k> Okay. I had to take care of some things here.
<h00k> welcome, everyone.
<h00k> It looks like we have a few active people here: exigraff, yotux, rick-schwai, and myself
<exigraff> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhuewundDxc#t=8s
<h00k> First off, I'd like to do introductions, in no special order, but we can go in the order I listed above.  I'll start.  I'm Anthony Hook, the LoCo Contact. I'm an Ubuntu Member, I am an IRC operator, and I love my beautiful wife Brittany (reverse order of importance there)
<h00k> exigraff: your turn!
<exigraff> hi! I am... not in Wisconsin. I tend to write code, though.
<exigraff> h00k's a friend of mine, and I am paid to be here.
<h00k> and you weren't supposed to tell...
<exigraff> I think that's the important stuff. yotux?
<yotux> Nathan,  I have been using Ubuntu for five+ years.  I have done some ISO testing.  Also have been doing some political stuff in the state.
<exigraff> I support this.
<h00k> cool.
<rick-schwai> I am probably the old guy of the group.  I just qualified for Medicare this month.
<rick-schwai> I have been in the software business for over 35 years.  I was too dumb to leave it.  But I discovered ubuntu 4 years ago and have been having a lot of fun with it.
<exigraff> rock on :D
<h00k> ^ this guy organized the talk in Minocqua, Rhinelander, and is tirelessly working on this upcoming talk in Wausau, WI
 * h00k takes notes "to dumb to leave it"
<rick-schwai> I happened to walk by an Apple store in a mall and saw lots of people having lots of fun and spending lots of $.
<rick-schwai> I thought we could have a similar experience but not have to spend lots of $ so I mentioned the idea to h00k.
<rick-schwai> He was crazy enough to agree.  So...we are having a Conference on March 24th in Wausau.
<h00k> It's starred at the top of my inbox, some people down near Madison/Milwaukee seemed fond of the idea.
<exigraff> that's awesome.
<h00k> SO, hopefully we attract some local attention, but it would be great (because it's in Central WI) to have people from all over the state to drop by...
<h00k> *nudge*
<h00k> Which happens to be the topic of the meeting
<yotux> I'll try to attend the conf,  hoping there is not any recall activities for the same weekend
<exigraff> I will send beer money.
<h00k> yotux: ah, it's quote possible...
<h00k> exigraff: personally, yes?
 * exigraff opens calendar
<exigraff> wait... I see a birthday on here...
<h00k> So, it'll be on March 24, a Saturday. We have a nice room at the library from 10:00am to 3:00pm
<h00k> exigraff: it's true
<h00k> it also happens to be my Wife's birthday
<exigraff> the library may frown on beer-consumption.
<h00k> exigraff: consider that for *after*
<yotux> exigraff:  I have to agree with you on that
<h00k> Here's a sweet poster that got created and distributed all over: http://i.imgur.com/oupPj.jpg
<exigraff> there is a slight chance that I'll be in Canada. if that's not the case, I should be able to make it.
<rick-schwai> When would you know about Canada?
<exigraff> /weeks/ before that. is there an rsvp list somewhere?
<h00k> The current agenda includes an Intro (what is Ubuntu, history, pros/cons, installation/conversion updates, touch on available applications). Following, a demo of such, then split up into two simultaneous tracks.
<h00k> exigraff: at the moment, no
<h00k> not formally.
<exigraff> do y'all in wisconsin use meetup.com?
<h00k> exigraff: you
<h00k> re from here :p
<rick-schwai> Based on my 2 previous classes, I am expecting between 25-35 attendees.
<h00k> also, no, we haven't as a LoCo
<exigraff> might be useful. but yeah, I should know at least a month in advance of that date.
<h00k> rick-schwai: correct me if I'm wrong, you have plans of this intro, yes?
<rick-schwai> Yes.  I planned on doing the intro using my previous presentation.
<rick-schwai> However, the demo as well as the session about installation and applications are open for volunteers
<h00k> So, here comes the fun: volunteers!
 * exigraff volunteers for whatever can be done from potentially afar
<rick-schwai> If a person is uncomfortable speaking in front of a large group, then just being there as a Q&A resouce is very helpful and lends credibility to the LOCO.
<yotux> I have not done a tech presentation before pending sch. I would be willing to vol.
<rick-schwai> Consider yourself  a demonstrator!
<h00k> yotux: cool. any idea of which one?
<yotux> having been out of the Loco loop for sometime I am open to suggestions
<rick-schwai> One session will concentrate on how to  ubuntu can be installed and show the various types of installs.
<yotux> I could do a install walk through.....
<rick-schwai> The other session will concentrate on ubuntu included apps like web browsers, networking, backup, etc
<h00k> your choice of version to install ;)
<yotux> I have a few machines that I have access to.  I do a desktop install
<yotux> How does that Loco feel about Wubi?
<rick-schwai> We are trying to prep people for 12.04 so showing 11.10 would be the preferred install.
<h00k> Cool, I have a machine I could bring for testing dualboot
<yotux> Okay,  I can grab a few flash drives and load ISO's
<rick-schwai> Wubi is a great selling point since most people come from a Windows background and would approach ubuntu slowly.
<h00k> yotux: wubi is fine, sure
<yotux> No a huge fan of Wubi.... but in a pinch it helps to spoon feed newbies
<rick-schwai> I think you will find most of the audience are newbies.
<exigraff> bless 'em.
<rick-schwai> We were all newbies at one time or another
<yotux> yes I have a to agree
<exigraff> educating the librarians will go a long way as well, oracles of information that they are. they're in a good position to spread the love even further.
<exigraff> as it were.
<h00k> Cool.
<h00k> Another thing for the end may be a lightning-talk, something to showcase a cool project that someone/some people may have done with Ubuntu
<h00k> an example may be...I don't know...a 10 minute talk on how they used Ubuntu to solve $problem
<h00k> maybe some software they wrote, some experience they had,
<h00k> etc.
<rick-schwai> Somewhere we should have a pretty face as a presenter.  I know that leaves out h00k and me.  Might your wife want to participate, h00k?
<h00k> rick-schwai: I'd have to check, I have a feeling she may not want to that day
<h00k> but it's a possibility
<h00k> she mentioned getting a massage somewhere in Wausau at the time the conference is
<rick-schwai> Tell her its your birthday gift to her.
<h00k> Yeah...I did, it didn't go very well
<h00k> she's a pretty damn good sport, though
<h00k> yotux: you still do amatuer radio, yes? (curiosity)
<rick-schwai> I have been converting LP's of big band music for my neighbor using Audacity.  Anyone think this might be of interest.  The process would also work for cassette tapes.
<h00k> ^ that may be cool, yeah
<yotux> hook:  yes I am still involved still learning
<rick-schwai> Or am I just showing my age.
<h00k> yotux: cool
<rick-schwai> I need to step away for a minute.  My dog needs to go out.
<mikeputnam> take mine out too please
<yotux> hook:  could maybe drop a line in the ubuntu-hams group and see if that have any presentation ideas
 * h00k takes mikeputnam outside
<h00k> oh, doing it wrong.
<h00k> yotux: I didn't know there was one, cool!
<h00k> anyway...so we have one presenter, I'm wondering if we can have a meeting in another week to see if we can catch more people, and open it up on the mailing list
<h00k> does this sound acceptable?
<yotux> sound like a good idea to me
<exigraff> +1
<h00k> cool. If we can get one more, and maybe a lightning talk or two, that'd be awesome
<h00k> I have a new camera, I'll take some cool pictures and we can throw them online, another thing to add to our résumé for applying for Offical LoCo recognization
<h00k> does anyone else have anything to add?
<h00k> questions, comments,
<h00k> anything unrelated and fun?
<rick-schwai> I think this is a great start
<exigraff> tis. I will say that we should probably have some kind of public planning document, and/or an rsvp list.
<exigraff> but this is great - I'm glad to see this happening.
<h00k> There isn't anything re: RSVP'ing on the flyer that was printed/distributed
<exigraff> more for presenters than attendees, so maybe 'rsvp' was the wrong word
<exigraff> just something in writing for our own purposes
<h00k> oh. yeah. There's a draft document at the moment shared between Rick and I
<rick-schwai> We have a start of a planning document.  We will be publishing it soon.
<exigraff> ah, gotcha.
<exigraff> carry on then. :)
<h00k> yotux: are you available in a week or so?
<yotux> Same night?
<h00k> yotux: perhaps/probably?
<rick-schwai> I am available
<yotux> should be I am poping the Gcal open
<h00k> rick-schwai: cool
<yotux> Monday I am busy
<yotux> hook: thursday is out also sorry
<h00k> yotux: okay, Wednesday?
<yotux> open  ya!
<h00k> Sounds good.
<rick-schwai> Wednesday is fine.
<h00k> That was all I had on the agenda for tonight, unless anyone else has anything to add about anything?
<h00k> I'm testing 12.04 and I'm really liking it
<rick-schwai> I've said enough already.
<yotux> hook: 12.04 I am running it but kubuntu flavor
<h00k> yotux: gotcha. Did you see the news about Kubuntu being a community-supported distro?
<yotux> I saw something on it.
<yotux> I know with unity it makes it harder for the two groups to work together
<h00k> Yeah, they're reorganizing the lead KDE developer, Kubuntu will be community-supported, such as Xubuntu and Lubuntu
<yotux> cool
<h00k> alright, well...
<h00k> I think that's all I had for business tonight
<h00k> I'll send out an update tomorrow with my notes, a call for volunteers
<yotux> hook:  we have a google+ page for the Loco?
<h00k> yotux: we do
<yotux> sweet....
<h00k> https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/114072330989476423938/
<h00k> not much there
<h00k> in fact, I forgot about it.
<h00k> I will get this rocking more, we can use this, somehow, with coordination
<h00k> a Hangout in conjunction with the meeting or something
<h00k> Okay, I am going to get Brittany some apple juice
<h00k> and with that, I suppose the meeting is adjourned
<h00k> Thanks, and good to see you, exigraff, yotux, and rick-schwai
<h00k> rick-schwai: I'll give you a call tomorrow, if that's okay?
<yotux> okay, thanks for the info and look forward to next week
<exigraff> o/ good to see everyone
<bigbash> Sorry h00k I left my IRC on at work and I was at v-ball last night.  I'll read the logs now
<h00k> zz_bigbash: no prob
<bigbash> I am so glad to be moving our help desk system from Windows to Ubuntu server
<hawke_> Nice
<hawke_> What software?
<Cheesehead> h00k: I'll be in Wausau. Happy to present and be charming.
<h00k> Cheesehead: Oh, awesome.
<Cheesehead> I think the participants need to sit down an a couple weeks and game out who is presenting what, where our holes are, and what additional resources might be easy to bring to the table
<h00k> yep
<h00k> That's exactly the plan
<Cheesehead> As long as it's not Wednesday night, I can probably be there.
<h00k> Roger
<bigbash> h00k, sorry our SAN just arrived and I was a bit distracted
<bigbash> the software is called SysAid
<h00k> bigbash: Interesting, never heard of it
<bigbash> what's funny is getting support for it is a pain
<bigbash> h00k, what SAN are you using?
<h00k> bigbash: we have a Compellent SAN
<bigbash> ah ok
<h00k> bigbash: it's pretty sweet
<bigbash> is it setup as a VSA or just a storage system?
<h00k> bigbash: what SAN?
<bigbash> P4300
<bigbash> HP
<h00k> bigbash: ah, that's right
<h00k> bigbash: VSA?
<h00k> Very Small Array?
<bigbash> virtual SAN appliance
<h00k> no, that's radio
<h00k> Oh, no, it's a full-blown fiberchannel, dual controller, tiered storage
<bigbash> ah ok
<h00k> we currently have 24 tier-1 drives, 146Gb, 15k, and 7 tier-3 nearline-SAS
<bigbash> 0.o nice
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-02-12
<h00k> Buried a dog yesterday
